# Snow + SO3's = Didn't Make it Home (Long)



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

It started snowing while I was at work today and the roads had about an inch of messy sloppy snow when I left at 4:30. I didn't take the highway home b/c I had a hard enough time managing the city streets and sliding thru intersections. :tsk: 

I took the side streets home all the while it continued snowing. Some of the roads had enough pavement for traction and other parts were completely covered with snow. I had my emergency blinking on the last 45 minutes. While going around 20 mph in second gear, a light at the intersection changed while I was over 100 ft from the light. No cars were in front of me but when I hit the brakes nothing happened except ABS kicking in. I slid right into the intersection while a car was trying to make a turn. I was able to hit my horn enough times for the guy to stop while I slid right past him. 

I made it to about 1.5 miles of home when the roads were not treated at all and the snow was coming down really good. Another light turned red when I was again about a 250 ft and again the car wouldn't stop. Luckily no one was turning and again I went right thru the intersection. The light was red at least 20 seconds. After this I decided not to even chance trying to make it home. I was either going off the road or straight into someone else. It was time to stop driving and get off the road.

I pulled into an apartment complex and called my housemate to pick me up in his Jeep Liberty. I was still shaking when he got me. I'm leaving my car until the roads and snow are gone (probably wednesday). 

I had a service appointment to get my passenger window fixed tomorrow but I'm going to cancel it for a warmer day.

I can't get over this weather. Two weeks ago when I put the summers on it was in the 60's for half the week. Then this past week everything went downhill. 

I'm just glad my car is still in one piece and I'm safe.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

scary as hell


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

*sharing a story (long)*

Let me share a story too...

my borther is in PA and this morning on the way to work, his Mercedes slid into the pavement and deranged his front tires. The car was drivable for a while but he tried this evening to get it to the local dealer and realized that his steering is deranged. The car's no longer drivable and he's sitting on a highway right now waiting for a tow.

This weather sucks, last monday, I had my snow tires dismounted and since then it's snowed 3 of the last 7 days with rain on two other days.

WTF  is up with this weather.

I'm glad you didn't have any damage to your car. I'm guessing whatever damage my bro has is going to cost him. At least there's no bodily damage (to him or the car).

This winter has been a real bad one. :thumbdwn: :tsk:


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

holy cripes! scary stuff.... now i see why all hell breaks loose in the south when they get 2" of snow.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Wow, Pete, glad you made it home :yikes:

Global warming my #ss.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Aye, with my new summer setup tires, I wouldn't be caught dead driving in any type of frozen precipitation. They are basically racing slicks with some cutouts for wet traction.

I got away in the stock Contis, twice, early in the winter with 1-2 inches of snow. They have some tread blocks and sipes which do help.

My winter setup with Dunlop M2s are still on till this weekend.
A few years ago, there was 2 ft of snow during the 1st week of April. Round the 2nd week of Apr, I start thinking about Spring.


----------



## Dan Martin (Apr 3, 2003)

I know the feeling... my car has been stuck at work since thursday because my Kumhos wouldn't even let me back out of my parking spot! At this rate it's going to be at least wednesday or thursday before I can get it out.  

Dan


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I know the feeling. S-03s have NO braking power on packed snow. Luckily, when I discovered this, I was able to steer onto the shoulder and shed 15MPH almost purely through drag.

Remember my S-03 hill climbing story from just before Christmas? Man was that fun...


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

i knew that this would happen....
i took my LM22's off two weeks ago when it was like 70...
and i need to drive to southern jersey tomorrow.... on S-03s
time to rent a ford exploder
:banghead:


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

tonight my brother slid off the road cuz of the snow and damaged his car. thing is that he had 2 other accident in teh past year so he's looking not to report it to the insurance and pay all the damages out of pocket. police wrote down the report. 
*question is. does he legally have to tell the insurance the accident happened?*

passenger wheel facing right while drivers wheel facing left


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

e46shift said:


> *tonight my brother slid off the road cuz of the snow and damaged his car. thing is that he had 2 other accident in teh past year so he's looking not to report it to the insurance and pay all the damages out of pocket. police wrote down the report.
> question is. does he legally have to tell the insurance the accident happened?
> 
> passenger wheel facing right while drivers wheel facing left *


That seriously sucks.

Is he going to get points on his driving record for the accident? If so, I don't think it would make any difference even if he didn't file an insurance claim.


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

This is all my fault. I put my summers on 2 weeks ago and cursed us all!


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

sshuit said:


> *This is all my fault. I put my summers on 2 weeks ago and cursed us all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not your fault. We already know the culprit.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25247


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

e46shift said:


> *tonight my brother slid off the road cuz of the snow and damaged his car. thing is that he had 2 other accident in teh past year so he's looking not to report it to the insurance and pay all the damages out of pocket. police wrote down the report.
> question is. does he legally have to tell the insurance the accident happened?
> 
> passenger wheel facing right while drivers wheel facing left *


SOL. If the police wrote down a report he's probably better off letting the insurance company take care of it, since it's going to show up on record anyway...Might as well get his $$$'s worth, since he's going to be paying the insurance company's adjusted rates regardless.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

Pete!!! This weather sucks!!!!! I slid through EVERY stop light coming home from the game (SYRACUSE NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!) Anyway glad you had someone to pick you up... and your car/you are safe. I just hope the weather is more compliant for the trip to NYC cause I AM NOT driving if its going to be like this out!!!! It's the curse of the "too early summers" or something like that. :tsk:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Thanks for the stories and well wishing guys. My car is still sitting at this complex as of this morning and I got a ride to work. Hopefully by the time I go home, the roads will be completely ridden of this white stuff.

I just hope I can back out of the space at the apartment complex. :tsk:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

We got hit with a good snow storm yesterday as well, the morning commute was bad. 

Luckly I have waited to switch my tires till this weekend. My tires are stored at another location, and once I switch it would be difficult to change the tires back. 

In the Midwest its always a good idea to wait until the middle of April to put on the summer tires, we always seem to get hit with a big snowstorm end of March early April.


----------



## bwenzel (Apr 4, 2003)

I know here in northwestern Illinois the wheather has been equally as crazy! Last Tuesday/Wednesday I drove my baby to work, top down in the morning. It was a gorgeous, not a cloud in the sky, 81 degrees and top down motoring in my vert was never better after a long winter:thumbup: !

This week, snow and a high of 35 degrees:bawling: ! Needless to say the vert was home in the garage.

Smile guys, Summer is on the way


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Pete glad to hear you are ok! (and the car)

I was driving around yesterday but only doing about 20-30mph, braking very early, staying out of the way of large swells of snow on the roads, etc. It wasn't fun but I made it around ok.

Maybe the Mich Pilot Sports are better in the snow than I figured.  Or maybe I got some good practice in that last ice storm... anyhow, it will be warming up soon, so hang in there! Good call getting off the road, I bet Matt was laughing his ass off. :rofl:

Crotchester: http://www.weather.com/weather/local/14623
B-lo: http://www.weather.com/weather/local/USNY0181
Cuse: http://www.weather.com/weather/local/USNY1434


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

Ack said:


> *I slid right into the intersection while a car was trying to make a turn. I was able to hit my horn enough times for the guy to stop while I slid right past him. *


yowza... this makes Austin's little "ice storm" seem like child's play! Glad your car is OK ACK. This summer when it's 900 degrees outside down here, I need to remember these threads. I'll take sweltering heat over ice and snow any day.


----------

